# DOWNLOAD: Patch for Cyberlink PowerDVD 7.0



## Kiran.dks (Feb 18, 2007)

*CyberLink PowerDVD 7.0 Patch*
Patch for build number smaller then 2414

*www.cyberlink.com/uploadweb/mprod/box/down_1_239_1.gif 

*Patch Details:*

*Version: 	7.0	
File Size:	40.3 MB	
Release Date: 	02/09/2007*

*Note: *


This patch does NOT apply to bundled versions of PowerDVD.
This patch is for PowerDVD 7 users. Users of PowerDVD Ultra should not apply this patch.
Please check the PowerDVD build number. If the build number of your current program is smaller then 2414, then you can apply this patch.
This patch applies to users who have installed previous PowerDVD 7 builds on Windows 2000, XP and Vista.
Please prepare your current PowerDVD 7 CD-Key which is required to install this patch. If you have lost your CD-Key but have registered the software, you can log in to our Members Zone to check for your CD-Key.


*Problems List: *


This patch includes improved Windows Vista compatibility for PowerDVD 7.
There is no audio while playing VCD title.
PowerDVD can't play VCDs
PowerDVD can't be used after activating the Deluxe version and reinstalling the trial version.
PowerDVD hangs when MPEG2 audio is switched to 48KHz PCM audio.
When playing a DVD-VR disc you can't go to the correct playlist if audio format is MPEG1.0/2.0.
On-line Register is not being installed.
PowerDVD hangs when a disc containing .wmv files is inserted.
Help file version is wrong.
Remote control can't launch PowerDVD if Windows is not rebooted.
Playing certain copyright protected discs causes PowerDVD to hang.

 *Download: Power DVD 7.0 Patch*


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 18, 2007)

thanx


----------

